# JUMP!



## photogoddess (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## pilgrim (Mar 7, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## P Bailey (Mar 7, 2004)

A successful, backflip serve of the hacky sack.

Photo taken with a Salut C using Agfa Optima 100 ISO film.
Handheld, No Filter


----------



## BunkWild (Mar 9, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wwjoeld (Mar 9, 2004)

the flip master tristan


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 13, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto (May 3, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 9, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ormia (Jun 9, 2004)

:smileys: Jaffapie, those photos made me laugh so hard. That just made my day.


----------



## Jaffapie (Jun 9, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat (Jun 9, 2004)

:lmao:  

Gotta love high shutter speed photography   Get to capture moments you might never see with our internal shutterspeed of 1/30.


----------



## anua (Jun 9, 2004)

goood one, jaffa!
the second one is ...goood.... -)
now i think...i like your second ones -he he


----------



## Picksure (Oct 21, 2004)

The jump, and the result.


----------



## cactus waltz (Oct 22, 2004)

Ouch! 

Hmm.. I love that hacky sack picture. It sort of looks like he's lost gravitation and is going out of the Earth's orbit.


----------



## uberben (Nov 4, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Charlsie (Feb 21, 2006)




----------

